
Giant gold coin with Queen's head stolen from Berlin museum - antfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/27/giant-gold-coin-with-queens-head-stolen-from-berlin-museum
======
kozak
And the thieves will melt it, that's for sure.

